# Online Ordering



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I currently sell to mostly teams. I use TUO for an online ordering system, but feel I should be able to do it cheaper myself. Does anyone use another system or have another way to sell to teams and have each team have their own site? Right now each team I do has their own site to go to so they can order from it.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

How much does it cost you to use? There are no prices on their website.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Hi
> 
> How much does it cost you to use? There are no prices on their website.


Credit card is 2.9% (which I am working with a company that can save me money there) and then they charge me 5% of what I make to use their system. Which they have a nice system, but I'd like to not have to pay the 5%.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Some apparel vendors such as SanMar have free shopping carts. You can setup as many as you need to accommodate different groups. You can vary the items in each cart. SanMar offers some team stuff but not as much as a vendor who specializes in team apparel.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Opencart, among other ecommerce platforms, has the capability of having a different store for each organization. It all depends on if you want to set it up yourself or pay someone else to do it.


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

My web site is set up with woo commerce as the base. I have team stores for each group that wants an online ordering option. Once the initial web site development is paid for the only cost is the hosting of your web site unless you have your own server and the credit card processing fees.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you give me your web site so I can check it out? What did you use to set it up? Thanks!


----------



## 4 the Team (May 31, 2013)

lgiglio1 said:


> Can you give me your web site so I can check it out? What did you use to set it up? Thanks!


It does not look too good right now. I am in the process of making some changes. The product photos are not all the same size, but you will be able to see how it works anyway.

4 The Team | Screen Printing -

Click on Online Stores. Then click on one of the stores. You will be taken to a page with the items that they are offering. They fill their cart, go to checkout and pay with credit card. They will receive a copy of their receipt via email and I receive their order via email. 

It can be rather cumbersome to initially add all the products, sizes, and colors to each store. Then again, that might just be me, since I do not do it often enough to get good at it.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I also use Woocommerce and can say that if you're not experienced with web interfaces, design, and plugins to go the shopify route, or similar alternative. If you have someone build you a Woocommerce site, then it can work great. I've found that it's not 100% ready to go out of the box for team orders. I've had to add quite a few plugins and do other things on the back end (PayPal Advanced integration), to get it to where I want it. It is important that they can check out on my site and that my site be fully encrypted with an SSL. You also need to stay on top of updating plugins as something could not get updated and clash with another plugin and you'd have problems. It works for me, but I also started with web design and am comfortable with it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

